# Tiefensuche == Preorder Traversierung?



## Extremefall (2. Apr 2012)

hallo, 
ich würde gerne wissen, wozu es die Tiefensuche gibt? Ist diese nicht identisch mit der Preorder Traversierung? Weshalb unterscheidet man es?


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Apr 2012)

Eingenlicht unterscheidet man zwischen Tiefensuche und Breitensuche. Dabei gibt es aber noch dutzende von Abwandlungen und Synonymen.

Tiefensuchen und Preorder Traversierung ist zumindest laut Wikipedia das gleiche.


----------



## ThreadPool (3. Apr 2012)

Extremefall hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> ich würde gerne wissen, wozu es die Tiefensuche gibt? Ist diese nicht identisch mit der Preorder Traversierung? Weshalb unterscheidet man es?



Das kennzeichnende Merkmal der Tiefensuche ist das sie zuerst bis auf das Blattlevel absteigt, bzw. einem Pfad bis zum "Ende" folgt. Im Kontext von Binärbäumen stellt sich dann die Frage zu welchem Zeitpunkt du eine Aktion durchführen möchtest preorder, inorder, postorder. Bei der Breitensuche, im Gegensatz zur Tiefensuche, wird horizontal jede Ebene überprüft, das nennt sich dann auch "levelorder".


----------



## Vokabulator (19. Mrz 2015)

Hallo!

Etwas spät die Antwort, aber vielleicht sucht das hier ja noch mal einer:

Breitensuche = Breitensuche, da gibts nur eins

Tiefensuche, hier gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten
a) preorder
b) postoder
c) inorder

Quelle: http://www.inf.fu-berlin.de/lehre/WS00/alp3/folien/01-11/01-11.pdf


----------

